# wades in the hospital



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Thought I would let everyone know that Wade ( downtime) is in the hospital. He had a stroke this morning and can not move the left side . They are saying as of right now he will get feeling back. He is at sacred heart in pensacola , room 531 i believe he said.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

damnit...prayers sent. I'll try and swing by there tomorrow and see ole baldy


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, just saw Wade Friday at Tommy's sale. Prayers sent


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I saw him Saturday and Sunday!!!! He was telling us how "cleaned out" he was. I think I woke him up, under the tent,Sunday.

He's to onery to be down long for this!!! :clap

In Team Run Dover's prayers!!!! :angel


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DAMN.......sorry to hear that,...............get well man.......strokes aint nothing to play with.......prayers sent for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn this Sucks.I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn Wade, get to feeling better. We will be praying for you.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope you get well soon Wade


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome guy - met him for the first time at the Outcast sale last Friday.



Prayers are sent - :angel


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Darn Wade. You better leave those boiled peanuts alone.LOL!!! I hope you are able to read your get well soon post from all the people on here and we hope you have a speedy recovery. When you can let us all know how you are doing. Best of luck Wade for speedy recovery. Hurry back to Crestucky real soon.

Debbie


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (9/1/2009)*Thought I would let everyone know that Wade ( downtime) is in the hospital. He had a stroke this morning and can not move the left side . They are saying as of right now he will get feeling back. He is at sacred heart in pensacola , room 531 i believe he said.


Thanks for letting us all know about Wade and how he his doing.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

We'll keep you in our prayers. Get well soon. :angel


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Hope you Get well soon Wade!!! My Thoughts and Prayers are with you Buddy!!!!:angel:angel


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Man, sad, sad news. Prayers sent from our family to a member of the PFF family. Hang tough Wade.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Went and visited him today. Hes doin alright can move his arm now and his leg but with little control. Still is his usual self even in the hospital bed.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, thanks for the word Alex. gotta head by there tomorrow..


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn sorry to hear that.. best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Wade,

I hope you get to feeling better. I swear some folks will do anything to get a little attention  I'll be back in town Tuesday...I'm assuming by then you'll be back in Crest-tucky! Get well my friend and we'll keep you in our prayers.

buck


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Wade, this is NOT a good way to take time off.



Get well soon Buddy. 



Lester


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear this....prayer sent Wade...:angel

Get well soon!

Jimmy


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bodacious (9/1/2009)*Went and visited him today. Hes doin alright can move his arm now and his leg but with little control. Still is his usual self even in the hospital bed.


That is good to hear. Prayers sent. I hope he's back at it soon.


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

Best wishes he was the first guy to welcome me to the forum Thanks for the kind wordslets go fishin


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent. I hate to hear this news. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you Wade.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's hoping and wishing you a speedy recovery Wade....:grouphug:grouphug Hope to see you walking around soon..


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know about Wade.Hang in there big fella,lots of Blue marlins out there praying against you but we all know you'll be back at em'.:angel


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn! Wade, I am in Houston but will get with ya when I get back on the weekend.....

Get well Buddy!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Luck to my friend...:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

I am home for a couple weeks, if there's ANYTHING i can do to help the family I'd be happy to help.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya can't keep a crusty old fisherman down long now can ya Wade! Get well man and sorry I missed ya at the sale this weekend. Quick get in and get out bait trip.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

:angel:angel Prayers sent :angel:angel


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that is a serious bummer, My thoughts and prayers go out to him.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang Wade, hope you start feeling better soon. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade,

Prayers sent for a speedy and full recovery. :angel


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this, but based in what I know of Wade from his posts here, I don't think he is likely to be in the hospital long or off his feet. Seems like a pretty ornary guy. Best wishes for a quick recovery. Got a lot of folks out here thinking about you.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Doctor can't make the Bluewater come in closer! Get out soon so you can go get some saltwater therapy, then you can get rite! Prayers sent as well.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

man...that is some news. Get better soon Wade. That winter bottom fishing trip is on the horizon, right after the bills leave the area...let me know if I can do anything for you next week while I am in town.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>







Prayers sent


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know which hospital he is in so's me and the rest of my fly'in nuns at the fire station can go for a "congucal" visit!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (9/1/2009)*Anyone know which hospital he is in so's me and the rest of my fly'in nuns at the fire station can go for a "congucal" visit!!!!!:letsdrink


Sacred heart


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Get better man. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (9/1/2009)*Anyone know which hospital he is in so's me and the rest of my fly'in nuns at the fire station can go for a "congucal" visit!!!!!:letsdrink


Now THAT is funny!!!

NO pictures please... children frequent this board!!!

:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wade you invite me over for a fish fry. And thengo and hide in the hospital. We don't eat that much. You have just to call if you need or want anything. Get well soon. Gene


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez Wade,

I know you like Pensacola and all but you could've just moved over here instead of renting a room up there at Sacred.

Get better big man.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better buddy.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Whatever you need brother. I will call you tomorrow!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

More good news is he told me he was going to stop smoking cold turkey!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Bodacious (9/1/2009)*More good news is he told me he was going to stop smoking cold turkey!


i hope he does......and i hope i can too!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Bodacious (9/1/2009)*More good news is he told me he was going to stop smoking cold turkey!




it'll be tough, but so is he


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Man...hate to hear this. Prayers with ya wade:angel:angel:angel


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Bodacious (9/1/2009)*More good news is he told me he was going to stop smoking cold turkey!




trip just keep him off the forum for a few days...I don't think any of us wanna deal with wade while he's going through withdraws


----------



## grady306 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just saw him at the outcast sale the other day. Sorry to hear that. Good luck and a speedy recovery Wade! We will be prayin for ya!:angel


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Get Well soon Wade. :usaflag


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (9/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Bodacious (9/1/2009)*More good news is he told me he was going to stop smoking cold turkey!
> ...






wont be any threads left!


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Meet him for the 1st time Sunday at the OutCast sale. He was handing out goodies to one of my daughters like she were one of his own !

Hope you get better soon there downtime....you'll be in my, and Emma's prayers !!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

haven't been home long and got a voicemail from karon and i checked here next...



prayers sent for a fast recovery wade...:angel...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for a full recovery :angel :angel :angel


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

> *Bodacious (9/1/2009)*More good news is he told me he was going to stop smoking cold turkey!




That's what I was thinking, time to kick the cancer sticks. It sucks to hear about the stroke though. You need anything Wade let me know my folks are right down the street and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to help. 



Nathan


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dang...

get better Wade, prayers sent


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

wow... sending him some good energy..... 

man withdrawls from PFF cold turkey.. NOT GOOD>>>


----------



## prsumner (Oct 16, 2007)

Wade, hoping for a fast and speedy recovery!!

Pat


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Prayers sent...:angel


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Wade... I know you didn't want to fish this coming weekend bro, but you didn't have to go and do this! Hurry up and get out of there man! Prayers are with ya!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade, my friend! Thoughts and prayers are with you, and here's to a speedy recovery :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

get well soon wade

we need ya back to keep us straight


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Hang in there! Get well.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon. 



Nick


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers sent..:angel:angel:angel


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Wade, bust out some of that Stone County attitude and kick this thing!!:angel:angel


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers Sent :angel


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow

I dont log on for 1 day and the place falls apart. 

My prayers have been sent. Get better Wade

Sky


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You will be hard pressed to find a better guy in this community. Our thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang sorry to hear that. Well hopefully today you will get out of there man. Prayers and best wishes sent.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:angel:angel Get better soon.

Scott


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent Wade. Hope you have a full and speedy recovery.:angel


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Get well brother,

Mike


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hang in there brother! Holler if ya need anything!!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

All the best to ya wade...

rich


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers are sent, get well soon.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow Wade... GET BETTER FAST!!! Sorry to hear this... hope you have a speedy recovery.

You will be in my prayers..... :angel:angel:angel :grouphug


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang Wade!!! One heck of a way to meet nurses!! Hope your feeling better soon!!! Fall bite is getting close!! 

WayneO


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Those nurses are going to have their hands full for sure! Prayers for ya buddy!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Hang in there Wade, if there is anything I can do justlet me know.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang in there Buddy, we are pulling and Praying for you.:angel Dont think this will keepa tough old bird like you down long. God bless.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Take care of yourself Wade and take it easy on the nurses. :angel


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Gone for a few hours (internet down) and open this, this morning...both you and Woody, in the hospital at the same time:banghead:banghead. You have my thoughts and prayers for both you and your family.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Just met him Friday at the Outcast sale, Prayers Sent :angel, Get Better Soon!!


----------



## fishpainter2 (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah yall pray for my daddy, i went to see him yesterday and im going back today, he's real frustrated about his leg. He's numb in his left leg. Yall go see him he's in room 531 at sacred heart. He needs some encouragement. Its real hard b/c my pawpaw, dad's dad, died september 7th last year, so this is not good timing for dad.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you for the update nikki. If any of ya'll need anything just let us know


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just saw this post. Wade, sorry to hear you had a set back. Prayers go out for you and a speedy recovery! Hope they are feeding you good. Any word on how long Wade will be at Sacred Heart? 

:angel:angel:angel:angel


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

_:angel Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery Wade! :angel_


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bodacious (9/1/2009)*More good news is he told me he was going to stop smoking cold turkey!


that is good news. get well wade, we have got to go fishing.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I just prayed to Father God in the name of Jesus Christ for Wade to have a full recovery of feeling in his leg.


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear about that, get well soon bro!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent to ya Wade!:angel


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

went and saw wade this morning, he says he is feeling better, still some numbness in his leg, doctors are pretty sure it will come back, keep praying for him guys


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Prayers sent! Get better soon.

-Jason


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent for a total and complete healing for Wade, and for strength, courage, and guidance for the entire family. Get well soon Wade!!!!

Dale


----------

